# New Departure Duplex Hubs



## Motoguzzipaul (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello, Does anyone know what year a New Departure Duplex hub would be by the 
 S/N   i have one in the 8400's and one in 360,000's??
  and I also need the brass spring in side the hub!
                                                           Thanks, Paul


----------



## hwstem (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a duplex hub on my 1897 Columbia tandem. Not sure if its original to the bike.


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Aug 18, 2010)

Does it have a  S/N  stamped on the brake arm?


----------



## hwstem (Aug 18, 2010)

Im not to sure I will look when I go to the garage next time. There are pictures of the brake arm on the topic columbia tandem in the pre 1933 section.


----------



## hwstem (Sep 19, 2010)

It does not have the S/N stamp.


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes it has a four digit #


----------



## hwstem (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't remeber seeing if it does. I will check it when i home next.


----------

